# whatup fellow boarders!



## metric (Jan 16, 2011)

Welcome to the forums. You'll find a lot of good resources. Only downside is it gets really quiet during the southern hemisphere's winter.

Gold Coast is a beautiful area. I studied 7 months in Newcastle and stopped there during a road trip from Cairns down to Sydney. Thoroughly enjoyed your country and the people.

On the jobs front, not too much info on that. I'll wait for someone else to chime in.


----------

